# Heavenly on order!!



## DarrenB

I have taken the plunge on a new Heavenly. Thanks to andy at the coffee bean for his help over the weekend.

I presume this will come with a plastic tamper as part of the kit, any recommendations for a good starter tamper and what is the correct size?

anything else that is a must have?

cheers

Darren


----------



## ronsil

That's nice. Have you sorted a grinder out yet?


----------



## DarrenB

yes i have a MC2 I have been using for about a year.


----------



## Sharkie

DarrenB said:


> I have taken the plunge on a new Heavenly. Thanks to andy at the coffee bean for his help over the weekend.
> 
> I presume this will come with a plastic tamper as part of the kit, any recommendations for a good starter tamper and what is the correct size?
> 
> anything else that is a must have?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Darren


You may want to change the steam tip to a 4 hole 1.0 mm as the standard steam tip is a little fierce and it is extremely difficult to texture milk with it.

I got mine from here

http://www.espressounderground.co.uk/fracino%20steam%20valves.html

It will make the world of difference.

Post some pictures of your setup once you get it.

What have you upgraded from?

Regards

Hardy


----------



## DarrenB

Thanks Hardy on order..

I have been using a gaggia classic until it died.. it was third hand anyway so long overdue for upgrading.

from reading through the fracino thread can i assume a 58mm tamper will suffice?

thanks and regards

Darren


----------



## Charliej

Yes your 58mm tamper will be fine, although if you use VST/La Marzocco Strada baskets then you would be best advised to get an over size tamper such as the Torr 58.4mm ones the Dave(CoffeeChap) can sell you, or if your budget does not allow then the 58.35mm Heft from MadebyKnock is a good alternative.


----------



## coffeebean

Hi Darren,

I would go for a 57mm tamper if I were you - 58mm will be a bit tight on the Fracino basket. Order all sorted this morning so they'll be contacting you with delivery details in the next couple of days









Andy


----------



## Sharkie

DarrenB said:


> Thanks Hardy on order..
> 
> I have been using a gaggia classic until it died.. it was third hand anyway so long overdue for upgrading.
> 
> from reading through the fracino thread can i assume a 58mm tamper will suffice?
> 
> thanks and regards
> 
> Darren


I also upgraded from a classic, you may find that you need to go finer on your grind settings with the cherub as the classic is far more forgiving.

When I got my cherub I could not produce a decent crema using coffee that was fine on my gaggia.


----------



## stub24

Darren, I would try contacting Fracino directly about the steam tip that Sharkie is refering to as they gave me one of those and a bottomless portafilter for free after I ordered. The supplied Fracino baskets can be a bit of a squeeze for a 58mm tamper but they seem to vary so I would wait until it tuns up before ordering another.

Stuart


----------



## shaun1

Hi Darren.

My Heavenly is a 2012 model and my 58mm tamper fits fine. But maybe worthwhile waiting as stub24 says just in case!.

Definitely worth changing to a 4x1mm hole tip as it will give you more control over steaming milk.

Got mine from Londinium but I think Fracino supply Londinium anyway.

Hope you enjoy your new machine:good:

Cheers Shaun.


----------



## coffeechap

coffeebean said:


> Hi Darren,
> 
> I would go for a 57mm tamper if I were you - 58mm will be a bit tight on the Fracino basket. Order all sorted this morning so they'll be contacting you with delivery details in the next couple of days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy


I am sure the l1 comes with stock fracino caskets and a 58.5 will fit! 58.4 fits the heavenly basket I have, 57mm leaves an edge.


----------



## DarrenB

thanks to all,

I called Fracino this morning and they are putting the new tip in the box(great customer service), I will wait until i take delivery then get the vernier out to check the size before ordering a tamper.

Hopefully my next batch of beans from Has bean will arrive tomorrow as well so i should be good to go!! No sleep tommorow night methinks!!!!


----------



## GS11

:good:congrats on your new heavenly. MC2 is a good grinder and produces excellent grind though dialing in can be fun with the worm drive.

Look forward to some pics of your set-up when all up and ruuning


----------



## DarrenB

My Heavenly was delivered last night at 8pm!! my excitment lasted until about 8.10!! when I unboxed the machine it looks like it has been kicked a few times side panel completely damaged.

Waiting on a soloution from Fracino.

totally gutted:mad:


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

That's horrible how can something like that happen either by fracino or the courier. Gutted for you. Hope they sort it quickly.


----------



## glevum

Thought fracino delivered these pretty bombproof on pallets. Hope it gets sorted for you swiftly!


----------



## DarrenB

Top marks to fracino on the packing. it was not on a pallet however the heavenly was packed in minimum 30mm polystyrene all round.

To be honest it looks like the box has had some abuse,(kicked or punched) as the packaging inside the box was damaged and 3 definate dings to the sides of the hevenly.

Following my emails and calls,a new heavenly will be delivered tomorrow, many thanks to Hayley and Brian at Fracino good customer service.


----------



## GS11

DarrenB said:


> Top marks to fracino on the packing. it was not on a pallet however the heavenly was packed in minimum 30mm polystyrene all round.
> 
> To be honest it looks like the box has had some abuse,(kicked or punched) as the packaging inside the box was damaged and 3 definate dings to the sides of the hevenly.
> 
> Following my emails and calls,a new heavenly will be delivered tomorrow, many thanks to Hayley and Brian at Fracino good customer service.


You must have been gutted. Hope the replacement arrives ok for you. Bet you can't wait though hope arrives a bit earlier than 8pm!

This video was similar to my recent experience of unpacking my expobar


----------



## coffeechap

Is that what victory will look like for you tomorrow?


----------



## GS11

coffeechap said:


> Is that what victory will look like for you tomorrow?


oh yes.....victory will be sweet


----------



## Daren

That secret weapons not arrived yet... I'm safe for now (he says confidently/hopefully)


----------



## GS11

Daren said:


> That secret weapons not arrived yet... I'm safe for now (he says confidently/hopefully)


Yep there is the secret weapon issue outstanding, but I am confident of it's arrival by tommorrow lunchtime


----------



## coffeechap

It should have been there today!!!!!


----------



## Daren

Oh crap.......


----------



## DarrenB

Lmao hopefully!! I am getting it delivered to work so I can check it.. then no sleep until Monday.

Mrs B works nightshift so hopefully will be sending her off on a caffine high.


----------



## DarrenB

Thanks to Fracino the heavenly turned up today!

I have just about got my grinder dialled in, still running a little fast. I cant believe the steam power, i am glad i asked for a two hole tip.....









i think i may have upgraditis already, a stainless eureka mignon would look good beside it..


----------



## GS11

Congrats DarrenB. Glad you got machine in one piece this time and ready for the weekend.

Enjoy:good:


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Looks really nice mate


----------



## coffeebean

Looks great Darren! Glad it was delivered ok in the end!! You need any help with anything - give me a shout! Coffee on it's way!









Andy


----------

